# Futter Futter Futter xDD



## Windless (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute 

Hab mal  ne Frage.

Wieviel futter brauchen ca. 11 Kois ?
4 sind ca. 30cm und die anderen kleiner so ca. 20cm.


----------



## Doc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Ausprobieren  ... Kommt immer auf den Bestand an ... Optimal ist es, wenn das Futter nach 10 Minuten aufgegessen wurde ... bleibt was über, weniger füttern.

Kannst auch öfter am Tag füttern, dafür dann halt entsprechend weniger ... Filter sollte aber unbedingt laufen


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Wo wir hier grad bei Futter sind....
meine Teichtemperatur ist schon seit einigen Tagen über 15°C... Vor ein paar Tagen ist das Wintersinkfutter dann aufgebraucht gewesen.
Die Koi wie die Goldies haben das immer ratzeputz aufgefuttert.

Und was ist jetzt? ich habe nen Futtermix (vorzugsweise für Koi) in 3-6mm benutzt...
der ganze kram wird nicht angetastet.
Streu ich noch ein wenig Stick, Flockenfutter sonstwasmix vom letzten Jahr bei, dann werden zumindest 90% davon gefuttert... einen Teil der Sticks lassen sie aber dabei dann doch wohl "liegen"
Finde ich irgendwie komisch


----------



## Moonlight (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Hey Andreas,

schmeckt vielleicht nicht ... mußte mal anderes probieren.


@Robert,

welche Menge meinst Du, die Portion die man verfüttert oder den Gesamtjahresverbrauch?
Ich glaube ich habe im letzten Jahr ca. 10-15Kilo Futter gebraucht ... auf jeden Fall ist mein großer 25kg-Sack jetzt leer und hat genau 2 Sommer gereicht.
Solche großen Gebinde mach ich jedoch nicht mehr ... Vitamine verflüchtigen sich ja nach ner gewissen Zeit.

Mandy


----------



## Windless (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Die Teichbesitzer füttern ca. 1 normalen Joguhrtbecher pro Tag ( 1/2 morgens und 1/2 abends)
Das Futter ist schnell wegefuttert.
Wieviel kilo pro jahr verfüttert werden weiss ich nicht ^^


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

@ Robert


> Die Teichbesitzer füttern ca. 1 normalen Joguhrtbecher pro Tag ( 1/2 morgens und 1/2 abends)


Ist das jetzt eine Frage oder beanwortest Du deine Fragen jetzt selber ?
" Die Teichbesitzer" welche , GEISY mit grossen Teich oder so wie ich ? 
Ich hab nur ein Modell von Geisy´s Teich 
Mach es wie Doc schrieb ,probier es aus !
LG Andre
Ach so 
Ein normaler J-Becher hat ca ??? g = ??? kg x 365 Tage = ??? Kg / Jahr


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Robert,
die Futtermenge richtet sich nach der Größe (Gewicht) und nach der Wassertemperatur.
Die Zusammensetzung sollte den jahreszeitlich unterschiedlichen Anforderungen Rechnung tragen.

Bei 20-24° die maximale Menge etwa 1-1,5% der Körpergewichts. Darunter und darüber weniger.
Die 30cm wiegen so 500Gramm, 20er 150Gramm. 
Insgesamt sollte die Futtermenge dann so 100-120Gramm in mehreren Mahrzeiten am Tag gegeben werden.
Die Koi haben keinen Magen, können also wenig zwischenlagern.

Wichtiger als die Menge, ist die Zusammensetzung. Jeden Tag nur Pommes ist nicht gesund.


----------



## mcreal (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Hallo,

ich habe auch so Probleme,unsere Padler auf ein anderes Futter umzugewöhnen.
Habe bisher immer hauptsächlich das Futter von unserem Händler gegeben.
Es sind ganz kleine Pellets,die auf Grund der kleinen Größe,teilweise nach ein paar Minuten zu Boden sinken.
Schon voriges Jahr,habe ich versucht,größere Pellets anzubieten.Dachte ich tue meinen Fischies was gutes.
Aber an die größeren Pellets,gehen die Fische nur ungern ran.
Wenn ich gemischt füttere,sind die Mini Pellets als erstes weg und die großen bleiben ziemlich lange liegen.


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Hallo Mike,
in den Größen habe ich, bis letzte Woche, als Sinkfutter gefüttert (Winterfutter)
Da war beides weg wie nix.

Das Schwimmende (auch beide größen) rühren sie nicht an.
Ich muss die Tage mal schauen ob ich es denen nicht doch irgendwie schmackhaft machen kann


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Mike, Andreas,
so ähnlich sieht meine aktuelle Mischung auch aus. Sinkfutter klein und Schwimmfutter größer.
Beider wird mittlerweile 3 mal täglich gut weggeputzt.

Das Futter kann man etwas aufwerten. Winterfutter ist in der Regel so gemacht, dass man es auffetten kann.
Z.B. mit Disteloel, dies beinhaltet unter anderem auch sehr viel Vitamin E und wichtige mehrfach ungesättigte Omega 3/6 Fettsäuren.

Das normale Futter kann mit Vitaminen angereichert werden. 
Wenn man die speziellen Koi Sachen nicht mag, darf es auch Multivitaminsaft vom Discounter oder zuckerfreies Sanustol sein.

Gerade bei diesen Temperaturen brauchen die Koi gesunde Nahrung, da sie noch nicht voll aktiv sind, die "bösen Dinger" aber schon.
Im Sommer darf es dann auch mal eher ein süßes Leckerlie sein.


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*



Joerg schrieb:


> Das Futter kann man etwas aufwerten. Winterfutter ist in der Regel so gemacht, dass man es auffetten kann.
> Z.B. mit Disteloel, dies beinhaltet unter anderem auch sehr viel Vitamin E und wichtige mehrfach ungesättigte Omega 3/6 Fettsäuren.
> 
> Das normale Futter kann mit Vitaminen angereichert werden.
> Wenn man die speziellen Koi Sachen nicht mag, darf es auch Multivitaminsaft vom Discounter oder zuckerfreies Sanustol sein.


An das mit dem 'aufwerten' habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Beim Winterfutter hatte ich schon den eindruck, dass es 'fettiger' bzw. 'öliger' ist.
Vielleicht hat grad das die Koi und die Goldies 'angemacht' 
Entweder frag ich nochmal die Jungs, wo ich das futter gekauft habe, oder ich probiere es mal mit dem Diestelöl.

Danke erstmal für den Tipp... mal gucken ob es im Haus noch Diestelöl gibt...aktuell ist glaub ich hier nur Sonnenblumenöl unterwegs... aber vielleicht steht auch ncoh was im Keller, was die Damen des Hauses grad nicht verwenden wollen


----------



## mcreal (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Also mir kommt es so vor,als wäre "man" etwas faul und verwöhnt,von dem "Sinkfutter".
Auch wenn ich die kleinen Pellets in den Futterring streue,stellt man sich schonmal neugierig an und wartet,bis die ersten Kügelchen runter fallen.Dann wird zugeschnappt.
"Nur nicht zu viel bewegen"...


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*



mcreal schrieb:


> Also mir kommt es so vor,als wäre "man" etwas faul und verwöhnt,von dem "Sinkfutter".
> Auch wenn ich die kleinen Pellets in den Futterring streue,stellt man sich schonmal neugierig an und wartet,bis die ersten Kügelchen runter fallen.Dann wird zugeschnappt.
> "Nur nicht zu viel bewegen"...


Jo, __ Nase an die Wasseroberfläche scheint noch schwer zu fallen 
Heute habe ich aber von der Terrasse aus beobachten können, dass die bequemen Herrschaften das "Gemüse" neu entdecken und sich an Algen und Pflanzen versuchen.
An sich ist das nicht schlecht, aber ich will das Futter dann schon noch aufbrauchen...
Vielleicht bekomme ich mit dem "Tuning" und de richtigen Menge ja eine passende Ergänzung hin.


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Andreas, es geht auch anderes Öl. Ich habe noch etwas Kanabisöl zum auffetten. 

Es sind Wechselblüter und jede zusätzliche Bewegung wird vermieden.
Sinkfutter ist für die geschwächten (faulen) bei diesen Temperaturen sicher noch besser.
Aktuell ist eigentlich die gefährlichte Zeit für die Koi. Daher nur das beste für sie.

Die sollten schon wissen was ihnen gut tut. Falls es nicht den passenden Geschack hat, bleibt es erst mal liegen.
Auch älteres Futter, was den Geschmack (Vitamine) schon verloren hat, könnte durchfallen.

In ein paar Wochen ist das Wasser wärmer und sie fressen fast alles was ihnen vors Maul kommt.


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*



Joerg schrieb:


> In ein paar Wochen ist das Wasser wärmer und sie fressen fast alles was ihnen vors Maul kommt.


Durch die neuen Lichtverhältnisse (2 Bäume weg) hatte ich schon Temperaturen bis 19° 
Das hat aber am Fressverhalten nix geändert.

Wie geschrieben... ich probiers nu mal mit Diestelöl oder ähnlichem und dann schau ich weiter.


----------



## TulpenFaktor (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

kommt immer darauf an...ich mache das auch so wie schon über mir beschrieben


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Hmmm, als Zusatz kommt bei mir nur Lachsöl ... und das eigentlich auch nur im Herbst und Frühwinter (hängt von den Temperaturen ab).
Dieses Jahr hab ich das Futter noch nicht angereichert ... liegt wohl auch daran, dass meine eh durchgefüttert  wurden 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futter Futter Futter xDD*

Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kann auch spezielles Koi Öl EnergiePlus verwenden.
500mL für 4,90€ und eine Gebrauchsanweisung gibt es dann auch mit dazu.


----------

